# candidature spontanée



## Inèss2336

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je voudrais savoir si il existe une formule en néerlandais pour la phrase suivante:
Je me permets de poser ma candidature spontanée pour un emploi de votre entreprise.
J'ai cherché sur internet, mais 
je ne trouve pas la phrase équivalente.
Je vous remercie pour votre aide.
J'espère que vous allez pouvoir m'aider.

Salutations

Inèss


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Bonsoir Inèss,

Selon moi, il s'agit d'une _open sollicitatiebrief_: quelque chose comme:

"Met deze open sollicitatiebrief wil ik graag solliciteren naar een mogelijke vacature als ............. binnen uw bedrijf"

pourrait alors aller comme traduction possible.

Brown


----------



## Lopes

Mijn Frans is niet overdreven goed - slecht is misschien een betere omschrijving - maar ik zou er 'open sollicitatie' van maken, en brief in dit geval weghalen.


----------



## marrish

Simpelweg ''spontane sollicitatie'' is ook een oplossing.


----------



## Lopes

De term voor sollicitatie zonder vacature is echt 'open sollicitatie'.


----------



## Peterdg

marrish said:


> Simpelweg ''spontane sollicitatie'' is ook een oplossing.


; toch in België.


----------



## Lopes

Ah, dat wist ik niet


----------



## Kabouterke

"Spontaan solliciteren" zegt men doorgaans in België.  "Open solliciteren" heb ik nooit gehoord.  "Ik wil graag (spontaan) solliciteren voor de functie van _____" zou ik zeggen.


----------

